
Why are we paying for this? - mymotta
How about if we insist that all browsers force ALL embedded videos (including ADs) to be by default autoplay=off. So we don&#x27;t suffer page load delays for video content and hidden cost of background buffering? We are paying our ISP for these usually unwanted bytes.
======
Aoyagi
This is why I like Flash. It's easy (at least with Opera) to make Flash
elements "click to play". It's not like that by default, because it makes some
sites barely usable.

